# Is it normal for my pigeon to have 5 toes?



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

My pigeon has an extra toe growing out of his middle toe. Is this normal?











His baby nephew also has an extra toe growing out of his middle toe. He just stepped on poop, sorry.



















Is this supposed to be like that? Common?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Its Genetic*

* N o this not common its a genetic thing that pops up once in a great whilethere are genetic ptople that would intrested in this.This should be posted on the genetic fourmI will be passing to some of the sites that i am on to see what others nay have to say.*..GEORGE


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks George. The pigeon also has specs feathers growing on its feet. I wonder if one of its ancestors was a fancy?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> * N o this not common its a genetic thing that pops up once in a great whilethere are genetic ptople that would intrested in this.This should be posted on the genetic fourmI will be passing to some of the sites that i am on to see what others nay have to say.*..GEORGE


I'll move it to genetics.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool mutation......... You could start your own line of Mutants! Not a bad thing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW interesting! 

There are cats who have extra toes and are called Polydactyls...

YOU have Polydactyl pigeons! 

Please keep us updated...

Love, Hugs and Scritches to your pijies

Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigeons with extra toes are also called polydactyls  It's not common, and usually people breed away from it if it does pop up. Reminds me of the 5-toed chicken breeds - Silkies, Sultans, Faverolles, Dorkings, and Houdans.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

In cats it's supposed to be a sign of intelligence (more so than usual). I'm intrigued.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

He is a very intelligent pigeon indeed! He can climb ladders and do mid-air acrobatics. Every morning I put a menu of food pictures in front of him and he pecks on the food he wants to eat that day.

The baby polydactyl is smart too. As soon as I walk into the room she recognizes me and squeaks to be fed. She shakes her head when she's had enough food, and is quite good at climbing things.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

A menu?! Wow, I'm glad no one else around here can read (at least... I'm pretty sure they can't).


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

cotdt said:


> He is a very intelligent pigeon indeed! He can climb ladders and do mid-air acrobatics. Every morning I put a menu of food pictures in front of him and he pecks on the food he wants to eat that day.
> 
> The baby polydactyl is smart too. As soon as I walk into the room she recognizes me and squeaks to be fed. She shakes her head when she's had enough food, and is quite good at climbing things.


ROFLMAO  

Hey, know what? I wouldn't put it past 'em!! 

With your sense of humor, Cyreen, I don't know if you are serious about Poly cats being more intelligent. However, our Freddy (named after Freddy Kruger of movie fame) DID seem to have more brains than some cats!

Sure will be interested to see adult pics of those Polys!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That food picture menu is cool, I remember seeing an experiment video (Discovery channel I believe) in which pigeons were used to click on particular color buttons with their beak, for food to pop out and they never went wrong even if the order of the buttons were changed


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

cotdt said:


> Thanks George. The pigeon also has specs feathers growing on its feet. I wonder if one of its ancestors was a fancy?


*could beon of those with feathered feet. But I have a name for your little guy TWINKLE TOES tHATS WHAT I would call hin/her. lol*GEORGE


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

george simon said:


> *could beon of those with feathered feet. But I have a name for your little guy TWINKLE TOES tHATS WHAT I would call hin/her. lol*GEORGE


TWINKLE TOES.......... wow thats a good one George


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

cotdt said:


> My pigeon has an extra toe growing out of his middle toe. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The extra "claws" look like unopened feather quills.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Guys,

We are a bit more noligable than this. these aren't extra toes, but feathers on the feet... it happens sometimes, and sometimes molt them out...


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

is it normal for there to be feathers on the feet? these pigeons are ferals with some homer features.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

some do... i have seen many with feathers on there feet, it just happens sometimes, like sometimes, a childs hair is blond, and the parents brown there is nothing bad about it, just happens...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

feathers on the feet arent a big deal but the toenails are truely something different , not something to worry about thou as they really dont effect a birds abilities at all to survive or epecially when flying so all should be good but if you dont like the feature just dont breed any of these birds in your program and you should be fine


----------

